# Mini Survival Kit?



## GatorDude

Have any of you made a mini-survival kit? Something that fits in an Altoids tin or the like? What did you put in it?


----------



## xj35s

I usually have my pockets crammed full of stuff. I do have an old first aid plastic box that has...
1.fishing line sinkers,hooks, 550 para inner strand about 25feet.
2. a bic lighter with a few wraps of electrical tape.
3.a small bobin from a sewing machine with kevlar thread. 
4. 2 gallon freezer bags.
5. a 10'x10 ' plastic painters tarp.


----------



## mtnmom

I bet if you went on an all day hiking trip, taking nothing with you, you would know what to put in the tin.

The reason I say that is that no matter WHAT you put into it, what you actually NEED to have in it depends on YOUR situation and where you plan to be when you need it.


----------



## The_Blob

mtnmom said:


> I bet if you went on an all day hiking trip, taking nothing with you, you would know what to put in the tin.
> 
> The reason I say that is that no matter WHAT you put into it, what you actually NEED to have in it depends on YOUR situation and where you plan to be when you need it.


truth... (always wanted to do that, once  )

wasn't there a 'build a mini survival kit' thread a while back?


----------



## chrisrich

I have a "mini" emergency kit in an empty Altoids tin. I keep one in my apartment and one in the car:

matches
gum
small flashlight
fishing line
duct tape
small candle
small compass
foil
ziploc
safety pins
wire
medical tape
gauze
bandaids
alcohol wipes
plastic container
tire puncture repair patch
needle
thread
signal mirror
rubber band
dental floss
razor blade
safety pins
whistle
flint & steel
multitool (Swiss Army Knife or similar...okay this doens't fit, but you should really have one!)


----------



## sailaway

GatorDude, I am making an emergency fishing kit as found in the July Aug. Backwoodsman Magazine. It all fits in an Altoids Tin. I also just located a spice tin that I may put a smaller one in. I was actually thinking of making a couple of little ones for Christmas Gifts for certain friends.


----------



## Jason

My wife picked up a cheapie first aid kit at Dick's Sporting ZGoods this summer. It's a red plastic kit that comes with a carabiner, a lid that latches shut, and it's sealed with a gasket. The whole thing is about the size of a chalkboard eraser. More than you could pocket but plenty light to throw in or clip on a pack. It's stuffed with gause, bandages, etc, some of which will be emoved to make way for tylenol and other stuff we feel it needs. Just another option...


----------



## The_Blob

good for you guys, Jason! :2thumb: I was going to suggest the exact same thing actually... cuz I don't know aboot the rest of you, but my pockets are pretty large 

also, I've found that the amount of gauze bandages in those things is so miniscule that the _smallest_ can of instant skin is more effective


----------



## sailaway

Aboot the caribeener, loose it, the last thing you want is stuff swinging to and fro from your pack on the exterior. It will only get caught on stuff or throw your sense of ballance off if it is heavy ie. a water bottle. Any thing on your pack should be in your pack or securely attached to it.


----------



## The_Blob

sailaway said:


> Aboot the caribeener, loose it, the last thing you want is stuff swinging to and fro from your pack on the exterior. It will only get caught on stuff or throw your sense of ballance off if it is heavy ie. a water bottle. Any thing on your pack should be in your pack or securely attached to it.


good call, sailaway, I totally missed the caribineer...


----------



## Expeditioner

I added a small magnifying glass to my mini-kit. Helps with any fine deatil work that might be necessary and is can be used to start small fires (need direct sunlight).


----------



## Canadian

Cable ties. I love cable ties. So many uses.


----------



## GatorDude

Lots of good ideas! :congrat: I really like the cable ties idea and the magnifying glass. You could build a teepee and live for years with a handful of cable ties. I'm such a city slicker, I think of stuff like - a metro fare card, a bunch of quarters, a calling card, an emergency credit card...


----------



## sailaway

Expeditioner said:


> I added a small magnifying glass to my mini-kit. Helps with any fine deatil work that might be necessary and is can be used to start small fires (need direct sunlight).


Good call on the mini magnifying glass:2thumb: I have one around here some where. It's definately going in the kit.


----------



## Jason

Sailaway-thanks for mentioning the carabiner. That's a real good point. I'm making vast improvements in my family and personal preparedness, but I still have much to learn aboot.

And Gatordude: keep in mind that survival has to be personalized for you and your envirnment. Canadian and I, for example, live totally different lifestyles. He's in a townhouse in, well, town, and I literally have noone within a half mile of my place. What we do is similar in some ways but vastly different in others. That doesn't mean one of us is right and one wrong, but rather we have each thought aboot what works for us and gone forth with it.


----------



## Canadian

Again with the aboot. If I was German would it be Dasboot?


----------



## Jason

That's our little attempt at antidisestablishmentarism (phew)...

picking on the moderator.


----------



## chrisrich

This isn't really part of a "med kit" but I think it is a very useful thing to have in a "Git Bag" or in regular camping gear when you are roughing it...


----------



## youpock

Here is a pre-made kit:

Amazon.com: Whistle Creek Survival Kit in a Sardine Can: Home Improvement

lol I stopped at a small gas station off highway 1 in the middle of no where and they had these for $10 a piece so I bought one for all of my cars, one for my small kit and one to open. Haha they aren't bad, they have the stuff squished in better than I could ever stuff things into an altoid tin so that was a plus. The only thing is everything inside is somewhat low quality; but for $10 a piece tho I was very pleased.

I don't have any pictures of the opened tho, 

Found this generic one on the internets tho:


----------



## efbjr

*Correct number...?*



Canadian said:


> Again with the aboot. If I was German would it be Dasboot?


Shouldn't it be duboot...after all most people wear two (du) boots!?


----------



## TechAdmin

Sweiboot.unless your referring to the french Canadian thing then ya.


----------



## GatorDude

Is anybody else sick of eating Altoids?  I picked up a tin of them at the grocery store today and after about 20, I got a bit of heartburn. But, I did have very fresh breath. :nuts:

I'm going to have to pace myself and plan the whole Altoid tin survival thing out so that I give myself a month or so to eat 'em all.


----------



## youpock

GatorDude said:


> Is anybody else sick of eating Altoids?  I picked up a tin of them at the grocery store today and after about 20, I got a bit of heartburn. But, I did have very fresh breath. :nuts:
> 
> I'm going to have to pace myself and plan the whole Altoid tin survival thing out so that I give myself a month or so to eat 'em all.


lol its like training


----------



## IamLegend

Anybody have pictures of their kits?


----------



## sailaway

GatorDude said:


> Is anybody else sick of eating Altoids?  I picked up a tin of them at the grocery store today and after about 20, I got a bit of heartburn. But, I did have very fresh breath. :nuts:
> 
> I'm going to have to pace myself and plan the whole Altoid tin survival thing out so that I give myself a month or so to eat 'em all.


Try bandaids, I think they might still come in a metal box, they just don't taste as good.


----------



## chrisrich

> Originally Posted by GatorDude View Post
> Is anybody else sick of eating Altoids? I picked up a tin of them at the grocery store today and after about 20, I got a bit of heartburn. But, I did have very fresh breath.
> 
> I'm going to have to pace myself and plan the whole Altoid tin survival thing out so that I give myself a month or so to eat 'em all.





> Try bandaids, I think they might still come in a metal box, they just don't taste as good.


Probably don't freshen your breath much either


----------



## sailaway

chrisrich said:


> Probably don't freshen your breath much either


If you want fresher breath, use a spice tin, although they have a plastic lid you could get mint.::ignore:


----------



## bunkerbob

I use these for a personal kit, empty M258A1 decon kit boxes. We used these when Geocaching also, watertight and rugged, it also has a clip to hold it in place. I believe this is where I got mine...DECON KIT CASE -


----------



## Preet

I think it's a good idea to customize any survival kit, large or small, for the situation and time of year you think you may need it. This means constantly updating your kit if you change location, go on a trip, etc. Also customize your survival kit for different weather conditions, especially winter.


----------



## sailor

My first kit was an altoids kit. I found the can to be too restrictive, more as to the shape of items than the size. I eventually found a small digital camera case that isn't much larger than an Altoids can. It's soft sides allows for odd shaped items and everything fits with room to spare. It also hangs neatly on the belt.


----------



## Expeditioner

I have a mini kit that I carry separate from my GHB and BOB. I belive in redundancy. It is based on the list put togther by Cody Lundin.


----------

